# Ford 2N Sherman/Howard trans question



## Southgate (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey, folks. I'm new here, having just acquired a '44 2N. I've been doing research over the last couple weeks, and have some questions.

When I was a kid, my folks had a 9N, and it had an auxillary transmission that could make the tractor go very slowly. It shifted by a lever on the opposite side from the PTO as I remember. 

I see references to the Sherman transmission, and less often to a Howard unit. What is the difference between these 2 and what will they accomplish? 

Will the Sherman give lower ground speed ratios than without it? I want to be able to back up very slowly. Thanks! I look forward to sharing and learning here. Dan


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Go to this site: Sherman Transmissions


----------



## Southgate (Oct 3, 2011)

That very decisively answers my question, and backs it up with real literature! Thank you. Dan


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Southgate. That's a good looking 2n you have there. Keep the photos coming when the restoration is complete?
Cheers :aussie:


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

To learn a lot more about your tractor go to this site:

oldfordtractors.com


----------



## Southgate (Oct 3, 2011)

Now I have a question regarding that web page. When I open the one on Sherman transmissions, I find it extremely difficult to navigate. Only once did I ever get it to scroll down, and it took forever to get it to do so. And I had this trouble on 2 separate computers in 2 separate locations. Other pages at the same website work fine. Just that one particular page poses this problem. Anyone else having the same difficulties there?

This isn't a rant, I just want to know If I should contact them and see if the info can be reloaded for easier access. It's a super place for great info. I'd like to review the page some more.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The Sherman Transmission section scrolls fine on my computer. 

You may have some noise on your phone line. Pick up the phone, dial "1" and listen for static. 

If you have a DSL system, unplug the power to the DSL modem for 10 seconds, power it back up and see if that helps.

Try a disc cleanup, followed by defragmentation.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Southgate said:


> Now I have a question regarding that web page. When I open the one on Sherman transmissions, I find it extremely difficult to navigate. Only once did I ever get it to scroll down, and it took forever to get it to do so. And I had this trouble on 2 separate computers in 2 separate locations. Other pages at the same website work fine. Just that one particular page poses this problem. Anyone else having the same difficulties there?
> 
> This isn't a rant, I just want to know If I should contact them and see if the info can be reloaded for easier access. It's a super place for great info. I'd like to review the page some more.


I had no problems with it..It could be that it loaded slow (for you) due to the number of pictures it loaded..


----------

